# ISO special bread for Thanksgiving...



## Constance (Oct 29, 2005)

...that I can make. It needs to be something I can do "semi-homemade", as I'll be busy with other things, and bread is not my forte'.


----------



## amber (Oct 29, 2005)

Bread is not my forte either.  Since you want this to be semi-homemade, maybe buy a package of the frozen bread dough, thaw according to directions on the package, then add your favorite fillings.  Seeing as this is a Thanksgiving bread, maybe a pumpkin (from a can) and walnut spread?  Or walnuts and cheese?


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 29, 2005)

This is one of my favorite quick and easy recipes.  You can play with the ingredients and use anything you want, although the tomato and rosemary is very good!

*Tomato-Rosemary Pinwheels*

1/4 cup extravirgin olive oil
1 teaspoon minced fresh rosemary
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 garlic clove, minced
1 cup sun-dried tomato halves, packed without oil (about 2 1/2 ounces)
2 (13.8-ounce) cans refrigerated pizza crust dough
1 cup thinly sliced fresh basil leaves
1/2 cup (2 ounces) grated fresh Romano cheese (I've used fresh Parmesan, too)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary

Combine first 4 ingredients; let stand for 1 hour. 


Cover sun-dried tomatoes with boiling water in a bowl; let stand 30 minutes or until soft. Drain and chop. 

Preheat oven to 425°. 

Working with one can of dough at a time, unroll dough onto a lightly floured surface; pat into a 15 x 10-inch rectangle. Brush about 1 tablespoon oil mixture over dough. Sprinkle half of sun-dried tomatoes, 1/2 cup basil, 1/4 cup cheese, and 1 tablespoon chopped rosemary evenly over dough. Starting at long edge, roll up jelly-roll fashion. Cut into 12 (1-inch) slices; place 2 inches apart on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Flatten each pinwheel with hand. Brush tops with about 1 tablespoon oil mixture. Repeat procedure with remaining can of dough, oil mixture, sun-dried tomatoes, basil, cheese, and rosemary. Bake at 425° for 12 minutes or until golden.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 30, 2005)

What about muffins? You could even do this in mini-muffin pans, and they'd look pretty on the table - 


SCALLION GOAT CHEESE MUFFINS

 ​makes 12

 

1 cup milk                    
4 oz. mild goat cheese              
1 ½  cups flour
1T baking powder            
1 ½ tsp. sugar                                 
 ½ tsp. salt
3/4 stick butter            
 1 bunch scallions                       
 1 large egg
 

Preheat oven to 400; butter twelve 1/3 cup muffin cups.

 

Stir together 2T milk and goat cheese til combined. Sift together flour, baking powder, sugar, and sat.  Melt butter and in another small bowl whisk together with remaining milk and egg.  Finely chop enough scallions to measure 1 cup.  Stir butter mixture and scallions into flour mixture til just combined.  Divide half of batter evenly among muffin cups and top each with about 2 tsp. goat cheese.  Divide remaining batter over filling.  Bake til golden and tester comes out clean, about 20 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Oct 30, 2005)

Those are great ideas...thanks for the help.


----------



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

Bread is not my forte either Constance, but here are a few I've been saving for a rainy day.

Sun-Dried Tomato Bread
Yield1 loaf

3 c unbleached flour 
3 T sugar 
1 T + ¾ t baking powder 
12 oz cold beer 
¼ c oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained and chopped 
2 T sun-dried tomato oil* 

Preheat oven to 350. Lightly oil bread pan and set aside.

Combine flour, sugar, and baking powder, then thoroughly mix in beer and tomatoes. Spread into bread pan and bake 30 minutes.

Remove from oven and cut 4 or 5 deep gashes in the bread, going down to about an inch of the bottom. Brush the oil slowly and evenly over the top of the bread and bake another 10 minutes, until brown.

Remove from oven and let stand for 10 minutes, then remove from the pan and serve warm. Otherwise, let it cool, place in a freezer bag, and freeze for up to a month.

Notes*Reserved from the tomatoes
Adapted from The Mediterranean Vegan Kitchen, by Donna Klein

Here's a pic with Clam Chowder


----------



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

Onion Zucchini Bread

3 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided
5 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 cup buttermilk
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs, lightly beaten
3/4 cup finely shredded zucchini 

In a bowl, combine flour, onion, 6 tablespoons of Parmesan cheese, baking powder, salt and baking soda.

In a small bowl, mix buttermilk, oil, eggs and zucchini; stir into flour mixture just until blended. Spoon into a greased 9-in. round baking pan. Sprinkle with remaining Parmesan. Bake at 350° for 40 minutes.


----------



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

*Leaf-Topped Rolls*

Decorate quick-to-fix brown-and-serve dinner rolls by brushing the unbaked rolls with a mixture of 1 beaten egg white and 1 tablespoon of water.

While the mixture is still moist, place a small sprig of fresh flat-leaf parsley or other small herb leaves on the rolls. Brush again with the egg-white mixture before baking.


----------



## Dina (Oct 30, 2005)

Quick and Easy Monkey Bread

MONKEY BREAD INGREDIENTS
4 cans of refrigerator biscuits (country or buttermilk work great)
1/2 cup sugar (granulated white)
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 Tablespoon ground cinnamon
SAUCE INGREDIENTS
3/4 cup butter or margarine
1/2 cup sugar (granulated white)
1/2 cup brown sugar
*PREPARATION:*



*DIRECTIONS*
*FOR THE CAKE* 

Grease a tube or bundt pan
Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Combine sugars and cinnamon in a large freezer type ziplock plastic bag.
Cut or pull the biscuits into quarters
Place 10 to 12 biscuit pieces at a time into the bag and shake to coat with sugar mixture
Layer coated biscuit pieces in a greased tube or bundt pan
*FOR THE SAUCE* 

Melt butter in a small saucepan
Add sugars to melted butter and cook until thickened
Pour sugar sauce over the biscuits in the pan
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## mish (Oct 30, 2005)

This might be a little heavy with a Thanksgiving dinner, but see what you think. 
[size=-1]
*Parmesan Spinach Roll-Ups*
Bake-Off® 39 (San Francisco, 2000)
[/size]
1 egg
2 (10.6-oz.) pkg. Pillsbury® Refrigerated Parmesan Breadsticks
1(1-lb.) pkg. Frozen Cut Leaf Spinach, thawed, squeezed to drain*
2 oz. (1/2 cup) shredded mozzarella cheese
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon All Purpose or Unbleached Flour







Heat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease cookie sheets or use ungreased baking stone. In medium bowl, combine egg and contents of both containers of Parmesan spread from breadsticks; beat well with wire whisk. Add spinach, cheese and lemon juice; mix well.

Sprinkle work surface with flour. Unroll dough onto floured surface. Separate into 20 breadsticks. Press or roll each breadstick to form 7x1 1/2-inch strip.

Spread each strip with about 1 tablespoon spinach mixture. Roll up, starting at shortest end; pinch end of dough to seal. Place rolls, cut side up, 3 inches apart on lightly greased cookie sheets.

Bake at 350°F. for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown. Serve warm.

*[size=-1]20 appetizers[/size]*


[size=-1]*Tips: **To quickly thaw spinach, place in colander or strainer; rinse with warm water until thawed. Squeeze dry with paper towels. [/size]


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 30, 2005)

I am not a bread person either.  Something about letting the bread rise, kneading, etc. Why don't you make biscuits?  You can make them ahead of time and just warm them just before dinner.  This recipe was originally submitted by PA Baker.   

*Cheddar Scallion Drop Biscuits* 

2 ¼ c flour 
2 ½ tsp baking powder 
2 tsp sugar 
¾ tsp baking soda 
1 tsp salt 
6 Tbsp (3/4 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut into ½” cubes 
6 oz cheddar, coarsely grated (1 ½ c) 
3 scallions, finely chopped 
1 c well-shaken buttermilk 

Preheat oven to 450F. 

Whisk together flour, baking powder, sugar, baking soda, and salt in a bowl, then blend in butter with your fingertips until mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in cheddar and scallions. Add buttermilk and stir until just combined. 

Drop dough in 12 equal mounds about 2” apart onto a buttered large baking sheet (I use a parchment-lined sheet). Bake in middle of oven until golden, 18-20 minutes.


----------

